# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  تجمع حجاج سنة 2010 ..المرجو المشااركة من الجميع

## أم دانووه

السلاام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

ندعي رب العالمين انه يكتب لنا الحج هذه السنة و الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعماال 

نتمنى من الاخوات الكريمات المشااركة في هالموضوووع 
و كل وحدة تخبرنا هل حجزت للحج هالسنة و كم كانت التكلفة للشخص الواحد 
و شوالرنامج اللي اختارت و ان شااء الله نلتقي مع بعض و لربما تكون نفس الحملة ليش لا ؟؟
ممكن يكون ممنوع ذكر اسم الحملة مادري ؟؟؟
لكن ممكن التواصل على الخاااص عشان ما ينحذ الموضوع 
بالنسبة لي بعدنيه ما حجزت للحين و ذلك لأختيار الحملة المناسة و السعر الانسب 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## @الحلا كله@

يشرفني أني أول وحده ترد على الموضوع
أنا بفظل الله تعااالى بروح الحج السنه
حملة الفجر,,, مدة الحج 18 يوم
سعرها 26000 للشخص
مع مميزات روووعه
وبصراااحه أنا من كلامهم ارتحت كثير لهم 
الله يسر أمورنا ونروح ونرجع بالسلامه ان شاااء الله
حجااا مقبولا وذنبا مغفورااا 
ان شاااء الله

----------


## شذى الكادي

يااااااااااااااارب تكتبلي حجة مقبولة عاجلا غير آجل يارب العالمين ..............ادعولي لله يتقبل دعائي ويرق الجميع ان شالله

----------


## أم دانووه

> يشرفني أني أول وحده ترد على الموضوع
> أنا بفظل الله تعااالى بروح الحج السنه
> حملة الفجر,,, مدة الحج 18 يوم
> سعرها 26000 للشخص
> مع مميزات روووعه
> وبصراااحه أنا من كلامهم ارتحت كثير لهم 
> الله يسر أمورنا ونروح ونرجع بالسلامه ان شاااء الله
> حجااا مقبولا وذنبا مغفورااا 
> ان شاااء الله




حياج الله اختي الحلا 

ممكن تخبرينا اي امارة الحملة ؟؟

وشو البرنامج ؟؟

كم يوم بالمدينة و كم يوم بمكة ؟؟

و شو الفناادق المقررة و تجي يعني

----------


## أم دانووه

> يااااااااااااااارب تكتبلي حجة مقبولة عاجلا غير آجل يارب العالمين ..............ادعولي لله يتقبل دعائي ويرق الجميع ان شالله



الله يكتب لنا و لج يااااااارب 

و الله يرزقنا حجة مقبوووولة يغفر لنا بها ما تقدم من ذنبنا و يرزق جميع المسلمين و المسلمات 

الجنة بدووووووون حسااااب ياااااااااارب

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الحمله امارة رأس الخيمه
و4 أيام في المدينه 3 ليال
وبصراحه ما تحضرني اسمااء الفنادق
لكن باذن الله في الايام القادمه بحط الاسماااء

----------


## عروسه 2009

ان شاء الله ربي يعطينا طولت العمر 
حملة الغصن الحج السريع لمدة اسبوع
خدمااااااات خياليه وروعه 
الشخص الواحد 30000
وربي يوفقنا جميعا ويسهل علينا

----------


## أم دانووه

> الحمله امارة رأس الخيمه
> و4 أيام في المدينه 3 ليال
> وبصراحه ما تحضرني اسمااء الفنادق
> لكن باذن الله في الايام القادمه بحط الاسماااء


مشكوووورة فديتج على الرد 

السفر من راس الخيمة و الا دبي ؟؟

اتوقع رااس الخيمة ...الطيران السعودي صح ؟؟؟




> ان شاء الله ربي يعطينا طولت العمر 
> حملة الغصن الحج السريع لمدة اسبوع
> خدمااااااات خياليه وروعه 
> الشخص الواحد 30000
> وربي يوفقنا جميعا ويسهل علينا




اللهم آمين ياااارب 

ان شااء الله تكون الخدمات مثل ما متوقعين فديتج 

الحج السريع يعني ما بتسيرون المدينة ؟؟

اسمع انه اول حجة يفضل زيارة المدينة شووو رايج ؟؟؟

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الغلا 
ان شااء الله الطيران السعودي
مطار دبي
روحه ورجعه ان شاء الله

----------


## أم دانووه

> الغلا 
> ان شااء الله الطيران السعودي
> مطار دبي
> روحه ورجعه ان شاء الله


بتصل عليهم اذا شي حجز بعده 

بصرااحة بوظبي نااااااااااار 

و ناوية اسير من الشارجة و الا راك و الا حتى عيمان 

يا الله وين الباجيات نبا تفاااعل عشان الكل يستفيد

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الله يسر أمرج وتروحين 
ان شاء الله

----------


## أم سعيد حسن

هلا والله أختي أم دانووووه
أنا بسير الحج ان شاء الله هالسنة وبفضل الله مع زوجي وعمتي
مع حملة الفجيرة للحج والعمرة وسعرها 17000للشخص الواحد
لمدة 15 يوم ان شاء الله وبنقعد في المدينة المنورة في فندق جوهرة الفيروز وفي مكة فندق المهاجرين ودار الفهد.
وان شاء الله ربنا يتقبل منا الحج جميعا يارب.

----------


## الثريا1

مرحبا خواتي الكريمات انشالله سايره الحج السريع في حمله البطين ب 25 للفرد والله يسر امورنا اول مره اروح وماحد معاي بس انا وريلي وعمي وبيكونون مفصولين عنا احنا الحريم

----------


## جـورية العين

ادعولي خواتي 

انا رتبت كل شي الا شي وحيد باجي علي العيال 

ومدارسهم ومحد من اهلي جريب علي كلهم فبوظبي وانا الوحيده في العين 

ان تيسر امري بروح الحج السريع عن طريج حمله في العين نسيت اسمها 

30 الف للشخص على ما اضن

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الله يسر أمورج ان شاااء الله
(مبصوطه)

----------


## أم دانووه

> ادعولي خواتي 
> 
> انا رتبت كل شي الا شي وحيد باجي علي العيال 
> 
> ومدارسهم ومحد من اهلي جريب علي كلهم فبوظبي وانا الوحيده في العين 
> 
> ان تيسر امري بروح الحج السريع عن طريج حمله في العين نسيت اسمها 
> 
> 30 الف للشخص على ما اضن


فديتج ربج كريم و الله و لا تحاتين اانا بعد نفس الشي اهلي ماحد 

و بسير ويا ريلي اذا الله كتب لنا 

هو سار السنة اللي طاافت ويا حملة بس ما مدحها واااااايد 

فبووظبي و كان سعرها بعد تجي فحدود 37 على ما أذكر 

و بخصوص العيال و الله كلنا نعاني خليها على الله ..لكن الله بيسهل الامور بإذذن الله 




> مرحبا خواتي الكريمات انشالله سايره الحج السريع في حمله البطين ب 25 للفرد والله يسر امورنا اول مره اروح وماحد معاي بس انا وريلي وعمي وبيكونون مفصولين عنا احنا الحريم


الله يسهل لنا و لج ياااارب 



> هلا والله أختي أم دانووووه
> أنا بسير الحج ان شاء الله هالسنة وبفضل الله مع زوجي وعمتي
> مع حملة الفجيرة للحج والعمرة وسعرها 17000للشخص الواحد
> لمدة 15 يوم ان شاء الله وبنقعد في المدينة المنورة في فندق جوهرة الفيروز وفي مكة فندق المهاجرين ودار الفهد.
> وان شاء الله ربنا يتقبل منا الحج جميعا يارب.




صراااااحة سعر ولا اروع لكن عندج فكرة عن الفناادق كيف ؟؟؟

و البرنامج كيف بعد ؟؟؟

----------


## ابدا2008ع

الله يكتبنلنا الحج السنه.. قولو آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين.. وإذا صار أكيد بخبركن

----------


## amal111

الحمله في الفجيره وب18000 وان شاءالله تاريخ 5-11 طايرين بس ما اعرف شوه الفنادق

----------


## غلا بن شامس

مرحبا خواتي أنا بإذن الله حجزت في السدرة ? أيام 
التكلفة ?? ألف مدحوها لي وايد وتوكلنا وحجزنا فيها 
يزاكم الله خير موضوع جميل يحمل الافادة لنا جميعا

----------


## فطومـة

*الله يسهل لكم خواتي ويسهل حجتكم*

----------


## حياتي لله

أنا الحمد لله حجيت لله الحمد و الشكر
بس ريلي يب يسير الله يسر أمرة وأمر كل مسلم أن شاء الله 
بس ناس كثير تمدح حملة الفجر من كل النوحي

----------


## sat99

بحج مع عمي ما اعرف اسم الحمله بس السعر 25000 اربع ايام في المدينة والباقي في مكه الفندق قريب الحرم والله يتقبل منا

----------


## sat99

ممكن أعرف شو ناخذ معانا في الحقيبه يعني شو بيلزمنا في الحج شكرا

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*

انا و الوالدة ان شاء الله ناوين نسير إذا الله يسر امورنا = )
اخترنا الحملة و السعر ب 23000 للشخص
بس ماعرف التفاصيل بعدني = )

*

----------


## ايمانيات

حملة سعوديـه بس الحجاج كلهم من الامارات من بوظبي والعين

سعر الشخص 9000 ريال

خدمات VIP

مدة البرنامج : 9 ايام 

الاقامـة في مبنى ابراج الجمرات وقريب الرمي

ويتم توفير سيارات صغيرة نفس الغولف للتوصيل للرمي

هاي صورة السكن




البرنامج الاستقبال من المطار
والتوجه لمشاعر منى للسكن والاقامة هناك من
6 ذو الحجه
والمغادرة يوم 14 - ذو الحجه


الوجبات نظام بوفيـة

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

السلام عليكم 

انا سرت الحج من اربع سنوات وااااايد استانست الحمدلله كان الحج ميسر  :Smile: 

و الله يوفق اللي بيسيرون السنة و يكتب حق اللي ناوين ان شاء الله..

^^

----------


## الغفليه

انا من راس الخيمه 
بسير علا حمله الساحل الشرقي من الفجيره 
17000 سعر الحمله حد بياخوينا علا هاي الحمله 
ربي يسر للجميع

----------


## lazi

الله يوفق الجميع 

بس ليش الاسعار غاليه جيه !!!! الله ييسر امورنا ويكتب لنا الحج

----------


## Sharooof

السلام عليكم..
بفضل الله .. ان شاءالله بسير الحج هالسنة بس بسير الحج السريع عشان الامتحانات  :Frown: 
ومدة الحج اسبوع تقريبا من تاريخ 12/11 لين 19/11 ان شاءالله
حملة الفجر في دبي وسعرهم وايد حلو ومناسب + الخدمات اللي يقدمونها وايد مريحة
السعر + الاضحيه (18400)
الله ييسر لنا ويرزق اللي يتمنى ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## أحلى ملك

مبروك عليكم الحج وإن شاء الله حج مقبول وذنب مغفور 

والله يكتبلنا الحج إن شاء الله ..

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ..

----------


## it's-Me

الله يوفقكم ياااااارب ويسهل عليكم

----------


## شايعة

انصح كل وحدة بتروح الحج تروح حملة الغصن مافيها كلام vib تروحين وترجعين وانتي مرتاحة

----------


## فلونه الحلوة

ربي ييسر اموركن والى في خاطرها تسير الله يسيرها امين

انا حجيت من 4 سنوات وكانت احلى ايامي صراحه ايام منى بناات من احلى الاياام تعب بس التعب حلووو

والامور كلها ميسره الحين كنت ناويه اسير السنه بس الله ما كتب لاني حملت 

بس بروح العمره ان شاءالله نص 12

يالله بالتوفيج للكل

----------


## أم دانووه

الله يكتب لج فالقريب العاجل يااارب 

و الله يتمم حملج على خير يااربي

----------


## أم دانووه

> ربي ييسر اموركن والى في خاطرها تسير الله يسيرها امين
> 
> انا حجيت من 4 سنوات وكانت احلى ايامي صراحه ايام منى بناات من احلى الاياام تعب بس التعب حلووو
> 
> والامور كلها ميسره الحين كنت ناويه اسير السنه بس الله ما كتب لاني حملت 
> 
> بس بروح العمره ان شاءالله نص 12
> 
> يالله بالتوفيج للكل





> انصح كل وحدة بتروح الحج تروح حملة الغصن مافيها كلام vib تروحين وترجعين وانتي مرتاحة




وين هالغصن ؟؟

واي امارة ؟؟

وعلى كم ؟؟؟

----------


## أم دانووه

> مبروك عليكم الحج وإن شاء الله حج مقبول وذنب مغفور 
> 
> والله يكتبلنا الحج إن شاء الله ..
> 
> ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ..





> الله يوفقكم ياااااارب ويسهل عليكم




اللهم آمين ياارب العالمين

----------


## المتأسفه

انا بقولج عن الحمله 
عن الاشخاص لي بروحو البر الشخص الواحد 12000درهم من المدينه المنوره لين مكه المكرمه 
وعن الاشخاص لي بروحو الجوالشخص الواحد 17000 درهم من المدينه المنوره لين مكه المكرمه 
والرحله الثانيه لي بروحو الجو 15500الشخص الواحد من مكه 
واي يستفسار خبريني على الخاص اختي وبقولج عن اسم الحمله و الفنادق ومتي بروح وان شاء الله خير 
وسموحه

----------


## أم دانووه

خواتي الحملات مال 17 الف هل هذا حج تمتع ؟؟

احس السعر رخيص لكن شو عن الخدمات ؟؟

الفناادق ؟؟

قربها من الحرم ؟؟؟

----------


## "زوزو1"

يااااااااااااااارب تكتبلي حجة مقبولة عاجلا غير آجل يارب العالمين ..............دعواتكن اخواتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

> انا بقولج عن الحمله 
> عن الاشخاص لي بروحو البر الشخص الواحد 12000درهم من المدينه المنوره لين مكه المكرمه 
> وعن الاشخاص لي بروحو الجوالشخص الواحد 17000 درهم من المدينه المنوره لين مكه المكرمه 
> والرحله الثانيه لي بروحو الجو 15500الشخص الواحد من مكه 
> واي يستفسار خبريني على الخاص اختي وبقولج عن اسم الحمله و الفنادق ومتي بروح وان شاء الله خير 
> وسموحه


اختي ممكن اسم الحملة ع الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## عروسه 2009

هلا ام دانووووه
انا الحمدالله اروح فالسنه مرتين العمره اروح مكه ومدينه الحمدالله رب العالمين حتى ماقدر اقولج كم مره رايحه 
الله يرزق كل وحده تتمنى ان شاء الله
بس حملة الغصن هاي حملة الأهل فعسب جي ضامنه الخدمات
والله يوفق الجميع
مادري كيف بتحمل افارق بنتي عمرها سنه وشهر ومتعلقة فيني خصوصا هالفتره

----------


## Um_Khawla

الله يتقبل ان شاء الله ...


دعواتكــــــــــم

----------


## غلا بن شامس

> مرحبا خواتي أنا بإذن الله حجزت في السدرة 9 أيام 
> التكلفة 30 ألف مدحوها لي وايد وتوكلنا وحجزنا فيها والاقامه في أبراج زمزم
> بس في منى راح يكون بخيم بس كل شي موفر من رعايه واهتمام
> يزاكم الله خير موضوع جميل يحمل الافادة لنا جميعا

----------


## يارب رحمتك

خواتيه ادعولي ان الله يكتبلي سيرة الحج هالسنة

----------


## rahaf777

الله يسر اموركم وتروحون وترجعون بالسلامة

انا اريد حملات حج في العين بس يكون سعرها اوكي اذا ممكن

----------


## شهد12

سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااال .. الحج مرة في العمر .. أنا ان شاءالله نويت الحج هاي السنة .. الأحسن الحج الكامل (+المدينة) ؟؟.. ولا الحج السريع (بدون المدينة) .. خاصة ظروفي ماتسمح أخلي عيالي لمدة أسبوعين +المدارس!!

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الله يسر امورنا جميعا نرووووح ونرجع بالسلامة

----------


## شهد12

استفسار .. طبعا لايجوز لبس النقاب .. شو الأفضل .. كشف الوجه .. ولاتغطيته بغشوة؟؟

----------


## ابدا2008ع

للرفع .. خلونا نستفيد

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

باركـ الله فيكم والله يتقبل مننا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 

وادعولي ان الله ييسر لي الحج قلبي بيطير على ما ارووح ^^

ودعوااتكم الطيبه لي وللجميع

----------


## بوليانا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..

شحالكن يا بنات

ان شاء الله ناويه اسير الحج مع ريلي على حمله الياسين الكويتيه وايد يمدحونها وهيه حمله وقفيه 

والله يجدم اللي فيه الخير 

العيال ربي يحفظهم من تطلعن استودعن الله عيالكن وبيتكن

----------


## ابدا2008ع

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
> 
> شحالكن يا بنات
> 
> ان شاء الله ناويه اسير الحج مع ريلي على حمله الياسين الكويتيه وايد يمدحونها وهيه حمله وقفيه 
> 
> والله يجدم اللي فيه الخير 
> 
> العيال ربي يحفظهم من تطلعن استودعن الله عيالكن وبيتكن


كيف تلتحقون بحملات كويتية؟ انا سمعت انه ممنوع الحين يعني وايد رقابة على هلاموضوع. ممكن تفيديني اكثر .. وممكن تخبريني عن الاسعار؟ وكيف دريتي بالحملة لانه وايد الحملات الكويتية يمدحونها؟

----------


## بوليانا

> كيف تلتحقون بحملات كويتية؟ انا سمعت انه ممنوع الحين يعني وايد رقابة على هلاموضوع. ممكن تفيديني اكثر .. وممكن تخبريني عن الاسعار؟ وكيف دريتي بالحملة لانه وايد الحملات الكويتية يمدحونها؟


ربيع ريلي ساير مع الحمله العام والسنه ناوي يسير ان شاء لله ويا اهله و قريت عن موضوع الرقابه بس في النت وكلمنا الريال وقالوا عادي مافي مشاكل من ناحيه الالتحاق بالحمله وقري بعد انتي عن الحمله لاني ما خذت بس بكلام الريال دورت في النت عنها وقريت انها ممتازه و خامس افضل حمله كويتيه ..والله يجدم اللي فيه الخير 

سعرها تقريبا 11000
بس التذاكر عليج سيره ورده

----------


## hiba_003

الي سايرات الحج طالبة منكم شغلة بسيييييييييطة ..
الي تحب تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص..
و ان شاء الله حج مبرور و سعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور..

----------


## @الحلا كله@

الله يسااعدناا ويفقنا جميع ان شااء الله

----------


## أم دانووه

الحلااا كله 

دوومج متواجدة بالموضوع و سباااقة للخير و الرد على تساؤلات البنات 

بارك الله فيج و الله ينفعنا بما علمنا يااارب 

و نتمنى نشوووفج بالحرم يااارب 

ان شااء الله من تخلص التسجيل و كل البنات يسجلن بنحاااول 

نتعرف على بعض و نساعد بعض و الله يكتب لنا الحج من غير تعسير يااارب 

و يسخر لنا خلقه لمسااعدتنا و نحج بكل يسر يااارب

----------


## حراااير

هلا خواااااااااتي انا ان شاء الله نويت احج السنه انا وريلي وابوي وحجزنا بحمله من البحرين اسمها حمله الارقم حمله وايد ممتازه وايد من اهل الامارات سايرين ويانا وسعرها 15000 للشخص وبنروح تاريخ 12 \11 طبعا حج تمتع والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## غلا بن شامس

> الله يسر اموركم وتروحون وترجعون بالسلامة
> 
> انا اريد حملات حج في العين بس يكون سعرها اوكي اذا ممكن




بحدود جم الغاليه تبين وبخبرج

----------


## دهن عود ملكي

انا باذن الله سايره مع ريلي على حمله مندكار الكويتيه و السعر تقريبا 26000 بس وايد يمدحونها..والله ايسر على كل حاج

----------


## rahaf777

اختي جزاك الله خير
انا اريد حملة ما اتزيد عن 18000

----------


## بنت الطف

ابا اعرف اسعار حملة الغصن ؟؟

----------


## HaTTan

انا و زوجي إن شاء الله سايرين الحج هالسنه وحجزنا في حملة الفجر ب 26800 درهم ... وإن شاء الله ألتقي معاكم هناك =)

----------


## عروسه 2009

> ابا اعرف اسعار حملة الغصن ؟؟


الغالية اسعار حملة الغصن الشخص الواحد ب 30000 بس في ناس كانوا يبون سألت قالوا خلاص مافي مجال لان في ناس حاجزين من سنه انتي اسألي والله يوفقج

----------


## *خوالي*

حملة الغصن ما ياخذون خلاص 

يقول اكتمل عندهم العدد

الله ييسر لكل الحجاج

----------


## بنت القمر.

أنا ان شاء الله بروح الحج بس


الحملة من قطر لاني عايشة بقطر بسما خذة حملة درجة أ 

بس مكة لمدة 9 ايام كلفني ع شخص 18 الف انا وريلي مع بعض 36 بس مكة من دون المدينة 


من قبل من اهلي مجربين وايد اوكي 


وسولي up graed ticket ع درجة اولى يعني سعر روعه وحملة اروع 



معروفة في قطر حملة حاتم للحج والعمرة 

وطبعا انا وريلي واخوي وزوجته واختي وامي يعني مجموعه طالعين اهلي ياين من امارات ع قطر وبنطلع من قطر 


بس حملة من ضمن ارقى الحملات في قطر 


وسكن بيكون في مكة في عزيزية 


وبس

----------


## ابدا2008ع

مرحبا حبوبات ... بغيت اسالكم شو رايكم في حملة تنعيم أو التنعيم ما أدري بالضبط؟ ومنو جربها؟ هالحملة من أبوظبي

----------


## ام شروفة

الله ييسر الامور علينا ان شاء الله بنروح الحج السنة هذي حجزنا عند حملة الضيافة في دبي السفر يوم 6 ذي الحجة الي مكة احنا ثلاث حريم من الاهل في غرفة وحدة 18500 +الاضحية لكل وحدة وريلي ونسيبه 18000والعودة ان شاءالله يوم 14ذي الحجة 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## أم اليمامة

بنات دخيلكم ادعولنا بالذرية الصالحه

----------


## ف.ن.ع

:Salam Allah: 

*من البرامج الروعه اللي وصلتني عن طريق المسج واعرف ناس يسيرون وياهم ويمدحونهم* 


*المسج كالتالي :*

خدمه ال VIP الحج السريع معنا يميزك بالسكن *في فندق ميركيور منازل العين* بالعزيزيه طبعا 

هالفندق* خمس نجوم****** وعماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه وحافلات رواحل الخمس

نجوم وعلى طيران الامارات 

*والسعر للشخص في الغرفه الثنائيه: 29700*

* و للشخص في الغرفه الثلاثيه :* *27000*

وبعد وصلني معنا يميزك السكن في عماير في منى بدل الخيام وخيام فخمه بعرفه طبعا حافلات رواحل

الخمس نجوم*******

والسفر على طيران الامارات 

_والسعر للشخص بيكون 19000 درهم فقط_ 


*انا شفت صور الفندق الصراحه يستاهل وسالت عن هالحمله يمدحونهم وايد*

* والمكتب في دبي واللي*

* يبي رقمهم يتواصل معي ع الخاص عشان مايكون في دعايه لهم*

----------


## أم دانووه

أختي ممكن الرقم بارك الله فيج 

انا محتاارة مع حملة طيبة في الشاارجة و السفر على الطيران السعوودي 

وبعدين بخبركم التفااصيل باذن الله

----------


## أم دانووه

> مرحبا حبوبات ... بغيت اسالكم شو رايكم في حملة تنعيم أو التنعيم ما أدري بالضبط؟ ومنو جربها؟ هالحملة من أبوظبي




الغلاااا 

الحملة شو برنامجها و على كم السعر ؟؟

و انتي خذي منهم البرنامج و بدون ما تسألين عنها 

لنه مرات تتيسر الامور و مرات لا ...!!

لكن الواحد يصبر و اذا امور عاادية ماعليه 

لنه مهما كان الحملات ما بتقدر توفر الرااااحة التامة للحجاج 

لنها امور اعتيادية و تعرفون هذا حج لازم الواحد يتعب فيه و يبذل جهد 

انا بالنسبة لي اهم شي الواحد يقدر يقضي المنااسك و الصلاااة و بــــــــــس 

الفخاامة و الرااحة هاااي عمرها ما تتوفر فالدنيا و الله 

نتمنى رب العالمين ييسر لنا امورنا و نقضي هالفرض بإذن المولى عز و جل

----------


## hiba_003

رجاء خاص من كل وحدة تبا تروح الحج .. تدعيلي بالزوج الصالح و الوظيفة الزينة ..

و بإذن الله حج مبرور وذنب مغفور..

----------


## جريئة

الله يوفقكم يا رب

----------


## أم دانووه

ان شاء الله اختي هبة انا بسجلج فالقائمة و اي وحدة تبغيني ادعي لها تسجل هنيه و تكتب دعوتها 

و انا بإذن الله رااح ادعي و الله يستجيب منا و منكم ياااارب

----------


## بنت دار زايد وأفتخر

الله شوقتوني حق سيرة الحج .. 

أنا سرت السنه ألي طافت مع حملة الغصن ومؤسسة زايد للأعمال الخيريه وكانت من أروع الحملات وأروع الرحلات ألي رحتها فحياتي ,.. 
تمينا فالمدينه 3 ليالي في فندق رمادا القبله .. 
ومكه في فندق هيلتون مكه مجابل باب الملك عبدالعزيز يعني تنزلين من الفندق فالحرم على طول حتى أحيانا من الزحمه نصلي عند باب الفندق .. 
وفي منى كنا نروح مشي حق رمي الجمرات يعني قريب من الرمي .. 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه خاطري أروح ..

----------


## الموج الحزين

ان شاء الله بسير الحج هالسنه والله ييسرلنا امورنا
حجزنا مع حملة ابن القيم في بوظبي الشخص 26000 الصراحة خدماتهم روووووعه لاني كنت سايره وياهم قبل سنتين وسكنهم جريب من الحرم والاهم معاملتهم واهتمامهم بالحجاج رووووووعه
واذا حد مسجل من المنتدى عندهم يخبرني علشان نتعرف على بعض
والله يسهل علينا حجنا ان شاء الله

----------


## أم شمـه

أم دانووووو ادعيلي بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## عروسه 2009

الغاليه سيري عند اي دكتورة بتعطيج دوا خذيه فالحج وهذا جائز شرعا والدوا اسمه ديفاستون

----------


## رشـة عطر

السلام عليكم

بنات انا بسير عن طريق حملة الشروق في اي بي درجه اولى فنــــانه كثير من هلنا راحو عن طريقها 
سعرها معقول 22000

واذا حد مسجل من المنتدى عندهم يخبرني علشان نتعرف على بعض

----------


## نبض وفى

ان شاء الله انا رايحة الحج ويا امي واخوي سجلنا في حملة طيبة شارجة 17800 حج سريع عسب عيالي مدارس

----------


## ابدا2008ع

هلا عزيزتي أم دانوه.. الحملة بس عندهم الحج السريع على 25,500 وبالنسبة للفنادق في مكة فندق هيلتون وفي منى الخيمة فيها 8 أشخاص ما ادري والله محتارة

----------


## thariya

السلام عليكم ..
شحالكم جميعا...
حصلت لكم على هالموقع,,,شرح لجميع انواع الحج...كنت ادوره عشان اتعلم بما اني بسير هالسنة ان شاءالله
وقلت افيدكم^^
تمتع(( عمرة وحج)) وافضلهم وايسرهم,,لأنج ترومين تبدلين ثيابج وتسبحين وغيره من امور مكتوبة فالشرح
قران((عمرة وحج))...صعب شوي وعكس التمتع
افراد(( حج))...هذا تقريبا للي يوصلون اليوم الثامن وعلى طول فالتاسع يسيرون عرفة يأدون مناسك الحج مع البقية

وهذا رابط فيه شرح لكل نوع وبالصور والأدعية راح يفيدكم,,,



http://dalil-alhaj.com/manasek.htm


والله يوفق الجميع ودعواااااااااااااااتكم

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*انا و الوالدة ان شاء الله سايرين مع حملة جيران
هي حملة كويتية ع 23000 = )
و انا الصراحة احس ال VIP و غيرها
ما تحسين بلذة الحج = )*

----------


## inspiration

حملة الشروق باذن الله....ماعرف عنهم شي ...ريل اختي يعرفهم...والشخص 22000 طيران الامارات

منو بيخاوينا ونلتقي معاهم على خير باذن الله؟

----------


## ام البلاد

الحمدلله ، الله يسرلي نويت اسير الحج هالسنه ..

ما اعرف اسم الحملة وما عندي اي معلومات عنها لكن بسأل برد لكم ..

لكن اللي اعرفه تكلفتها 17000 ،وانا من راس الخيمه ..

لكن المهم بأن الواااحد الله يسرله للحج ..

الله يوفق الجميع وإن شاااء الله، إذا الله ذكرني ادعوا لكم خواااتي ..

----------


## الغفليه

لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

انا وريلي ان شاء الله بنسير حج سريع مع حملة البراق الشخص ب19500

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك
لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك
لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك
لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك
لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك
لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنعمه لك والملك لاشريك لك

----------


## miss fan

سايرين ان شاء الله على حملة المشاعر بالتعاون مع حملة الجيران الكويتية
والله ييسر لنا وللجميع أمورهم ويتقبل حجتنا وحجتهم
يا خواتي ابدؤوا بتهيئة أنفسكم لما انتم مقبلين عليه
جهاد المرأة في حجتها..
فأعدوا العدة والله الموفق...

----------


## صاحبه السياده

اللهم وفق الجميع يا رب 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته? 
محاضره رائعه للشيخ إبراهيم الدويش 
قلائد الحمد 
انصح الجميع بالاستماع اليها ونشرها
الدال على الخير كفاعله 
اللهم سدد و أعن وتقبل 

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...&audioid=90272

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

> سايرين ان شاء الله على حملة المشاعر بالتعاون مع حملة الجيران الكويتية
> والله ييسر لنا وللجميع أمورهم ويتقبل حجتنا وحجتهم
> يا خواتي ابدؤوا بتهيئة أنفسكم لما انتم مقبلين عليه
> جهاد المرأة في حجتها..
> فأعدوا العدة والله الموفق...


*نحن وياكم ف نفس الحملة*

----------


## نبض وفى

للرفع

----------


## الموج الحزين

هلا والله خواتي 

ماحد مسجل في حملة ابن القيم من بوظبي؟؟
ما حد بيخاوينا؟؟؟

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

انا بسير علا حمله الساحل الشرقي 
شو رايكم فيها يمدحونه ولا لا

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

> انا من راس الخيمه 
> بسير علا حمله الساحل الشرقي من الفجيره 
> 17000 سعر الحمله حد بياخوينا علا هاي الحمله 
> ربي يسر للجميع


 انا بخواييج علا هاي الحمله وان شاء الله انشوفج يا الغفليه في الحج

----------


## باقة أشواق

> انا بخواييج علا هاي الحمله وان شاء الله انشوفج يا الغفليه في الحج


معاكم بإذن الله

----------


## عيميه_جميريه

انا ان شاءالله بسير ...بحمله من راس الخيمه اسمها حملة حمدون
والسعر 16500 للشخص...وومدتها 13 يوم 
فالمدينة بنقعد في جوهرة الفيروز
وفي مكه في شعب عامر بس مادري اي فندق بس اللي اعرفه اقرب من العزيزيه بوايد يعني من الفندق لين الحرم 300متر تقريبا

----------


## عيميه_جميريه

> بتصل عليهم اذا شي حجز بعده 
> 
> بصرااحة بوظبي نااااااااااار 
> 
> و ناوية اسير من الشارجة و الا راك و الا حتى عيمان 
> 
> يا الله وين الباجيات نبا تفاااعل عشان الكل يستفيد


مرحبا...انا بسير من حملة في راس الخيمه وسعرهم 16500 وابوي ساير وياهم السنه اللي طافت وايد يمدحهم وراعي الحمله مواطن يكون ويانا ..وسكنهم نظيف ومرتب واطير من مطار دبي على طيران السعودي

----------


## rayo0oma

السلااام عليكم

انا ان شاء الله بسير الحج هالسنه

مع حملة الشرووووق 
الشخص ب 22000

والله يوفقنا وايسر امورنا اان شاء الله

 :Smile:

----------


## عيناوية العين

الله يتقبل منكن صالح الاعمال والنيات
ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم الطيبه >> انه الله يحقق اللي فبالي

----------


## $الدماني$

يا رب تتكتب لنا الحج هذه السنة و الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعماال 

حملة التنعيم

بوظبي و26000 للشخص

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

حجياات منو بتروح مع حملة المطااف اللي فرااس الخيمه؟.

لاني انا بروح معااهم

----------


## Sharooof

> اختي جزاك الله خير
> انا اريد حملة ما اتزيد عن 18000




هلا الغاليه ..
انا حاجزة في حملة الفجر (الحج السريع) بـ 17800 .. في دبي بس في الامارات الثانيه ما اعرف اسعارهم
الله ييسر لج ان شاءالله ونلتقي هناك

----------


## اااام تميم

انا حجزت حمله الفجيره لكن اللتحاق بمنى ومزدلفه فقط 3500وباقي الفنادق بيكون على حسابنا يعني يكلف الشخصين 20 الف لانه الحج السريع و8 ايام فقط

----------


## قمر-15

انا حجزت في حملة الرعايه التحاق بـ 17000 بس ماعرف عن الفنادق شي لكن اختي راحت السنه اللي طافت وتمدحها .. خدماتهم واايد حلوه
الله يسهل لنا ويودينا بالسلامه

----------


## UM HAZZA3

السلام عليكم 
منو منكم ع بن سباع اللي في دبي..انا بنت عمتي حاجزه عليها وان شاء الله تتلاقى معاكم

----------


## شهد12

نحن بنسير مع حملة الهداية ان شاءالله ..

----------


## ام مايد

السلام عليكم خواتي 
انا بروح السنة بس الى الان ما حجزت 
الله يوفقنا جميعا...

----------


## أم علي$العين$

الله يوفق الجميع بإذن الله

إن شاء الله سايره على حملة بن طوق في دبي الشخص على 25000 درهم والسكن في أبراج منى الجديدة(( القريب من الجمرات))

----------


## بنت_الرئيسي

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

> انا ان شاءالله بسير ...بحمله من راس الخيمه اسمها حملة حمدون
> والسعر 16500 للشخص...وومدتها 13 يوم 
> فالمدينة بنقعد في جوهرة الفيروز
> وفي مكه في شعب عامر بس مادري اي فندق بس اللي اعرفه اقرب من العزيزيه بوايد يعني من الفندق لين الحرم 300متر تقريبا


ترى انا ويااج فنفس الحمل :Smile: 

فمكه بنكون ففندق بئر الحمام :Smile:  يقوولون قريب عن الحرم

----------


## كتاب مفتوح

حجزت على الفجر الشارقة 17800الطلوع 12 والرجوع 19

----------


## ابدا2008ع

> يا رب تتكتب لنا الحج هذه السنة و الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعماال 
> 
> حملة التنعيم
> 
> بوظبي و26000 للشخص


I will be with you :Smile:

----------


## أم دانووه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

مثل ما خبرتكن آخر مرة سجلت بحملة طيبة الشارجة 

الشخص على 23 ألف ...!!

مادري اللي حاجزات بأقل من 20 ألف كيف الخدمات ؟؟

إن شااء الله ما نكون تسرعنا و إلا شي ؟؟

----------


## أم دانووه

منو بدت تجهز الشنطة ؟؟

عن نفسي فصلت عباتين ساادة و عندي وحدة ساادة بعد بقصة بخصصها للسفر ..!!

اشتريت شيل للبيت بحتاجهن هناك و خذيت تقريبا 7 او 8 جلابيات 

طبعا دليقات مبطنة للمشي أحسها مريحة ..!!

سراويل عدد 6 + ملابس داخلية عدد 12 حسب عدد الأيام 

مخورة ليوم العيد بإذن الرحمن ..!!

نعوول أكرمكن الله بعدني ما إشتريت عندي 2 إستخدمتهن فالحمل فولدي رحمة الله عليه 

طبعا اغراااض الإستحمام مب عااارفة ؟؟

الجل شاور و الصابون و هالامور ؟؟؟ كيف يعني ؟؟؟ يجوز و إلا لا ؟؟

مادري ؟؟ شو نسيت ؟؟

طبعا شوية ادوية و فيتامينات و تجي اكيد باااخذها ...!!

و حبوب منع الحمل هههههه كنت ناوية اوقفها لكن اخااف يحصل ما لا يحمل عقبااه 

انا دورتي مخربطة و عادي تفشلني هناااك ...!!

يا الله خلنا نتنااقش بموضوع الأغراااض قبل لا يفووت الاوان ...!!

----------


## thariya

اناخذت لي الحينه
2_3 عبي سااااادة
2 غشوة مب نقاب ولا لثام,,عسب محد يقولي مايجوز!!!
4شيل سووود سادة طبعا...دلاخااااااات عادية اسود وبعد اللي بتبطين خفيف للطواف((مجموعه))
جلابيات8 للنوم وملابس داخلية 
وفصلت مثل شلح طويلة قطنية تشبه البطانة بنص كم بلبسه بدال الجلابية وكله لونه اسوووود وتحته بنلبس اكيد سراويل سودة وفوقنا عباة وغشوة يعني سواد في سواد
(( اخترت كل شي اسود عسب لو طحت من الزحمة ولا تخرطفت يسار ويمين ولا ارتفع شي من العباة مايبين الا السواااااااااااااااد مب احمريكا ولا اصفريكا او الوان اخرى!! هذا رايي الشخصي))
2مخور او3
للسبوح,,فوط ومشط ومقص ومقص اظافر وصابون سيباميد وسدر للشعر والجسم وجوتي رياضي خفيف اسود,,ونعال طبي مع شبشب^^
الأدوية:حبوب الدورة بعدني ماعرف اي نوع ياخذون,,بسأل الدكتورة,,,وبعد بنادول ولزق وفيتامين سي وحبات ستربسول للحلق ومرهم مووووف للألام العضلات والظهر والأرجل وفيكس
باخذ باكيت كلينكس صغنون للشنطة اليد,,وايضا كلينكس مبلل معقم نحتاجه للحمامات تكرمون واكياس الزبالة الصغنونة,,حق ثيابنا المستعملة وغيرها من امور,,وشال شتوي خفييييييييف,,امكن احتاجه في منى!
لي الحينه هاللي زهبته,,امكن احط بعض الأضافات لاحقا^,^

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

والله انا لين الحين ماجهزت شي 

بس كاتبه فالورقه الاشياء اللي بحتاايهم وان شاء الله قبل ما اساافر ب3 ايام بروح اشتريهم

لاني ماحب اشتري اللحين لازم يكون فتره بسيطه للسفر عسب احس اني صج صج بساافر

وطبعا بروح مع الحمله وتفت مع الرياال طبعا انا وامي وابووي :Smile: 

اللهم بلغنا بالحج 

انرووح وانرد بالسلامه

طبعا ادعي للكل يرووح ويرود بالسلامه

----------


## أم علي$العين$

الله يسهل أمور حجنا 

أنا بعدي ما جهزت شئ بسير أفصل جلابيات شربت خفيفة عليها شوي فصوص(( ما نستغنى عن الفصوص هههههه))

وكم عباه سادة .........وأكتب على ورقه إلي ينقص مثل أدوات النظافة وكتيب الأدعيه وجوتي رياضة أسود......

والله يعين.......

----------


## عشوقهـ حبيبي

شحاالكم ؟؟؟

اممممـ ان شا ءاالله هالسنه ناويه اسير الحج واول مره .. الله يسر امورنا ويسهل علينا ^_^ 

ان شا ءالله بسير انا وريلي ويا حمله الشايع الكويتيه .. يمدحونها واايد ومن ناحيه النظافه والبوفيه واداره ممتازه 
وان شا ءالله بيكون ويانا الشيخ نبيل العوضي .. قيمه الشخص الواحد 22850درهم وانا اخترت الغرفه اللي فيها شخصين وياي .. 
وان شا اءلله بنطير ع طياره الامارات تاريخ 11-11 والعوده تاريخ 20 -11
ادعولي الله يتقبل منا وادعولي الله يسهل علي ... واتمنى احصل حد من المنتدى معاي ..

----------


## أم دانووه

> شحاالكم ؟؟؟
> 
> اممممـ ان شا ءاالله هالسنه ناويه اسير الحج واول مره .. الله يسر امورنا ويسهل علينا ^_^ 
> 
> ان شا ءالله بسير انا وريلي ويا حمله الشايع الكويتيه .. يمدحونها واايد ومن ناحيه النظافه والبوفيه واداره ممتازه 
> وان شا ءالله بيكون ويانا الشيخ نبيل العوضي .. قيمه الشخص الواحد 22850درهم وانا اخترت الغرفه اللي فيها شخصين وياي .. 
> وان شا اءلله بنطير ع طياره الامارات تاريخ 11-11 والعوده تاريخ 20 -11
> ادعولي الله يتقبل منا وادعولي الله يسهل علي ... واتمنى احصل حد من المنتدى معاي ..




تروحين و تردين بالسلامة يااارب 

لكن ممكن نعرف شو الخدمات المتوفرة في هالحملة 

احس انه السعر مناااسب جدا يعني المدة 9 ايام و عدد الاشخاص بالغرف هو 3 يعني فقط ؟؟

مااشاء الله حلوة 

نحن 23 الف و المشكلة انه 6 اشخااص بالغرفة 

في منى بتكون خيام في المنطقة ب + عمارة فالعزيزية بصرااحة شفت صووورتها 

انصدمت يعني جدا عاااااادية لكن الحمد لله اهم شي التعبد ما يهم المكان ...!!

و فالمدينة يقولون فندق 5 نجوم اونه بنشووف إن شااء الله ربي يوفق اليميع

----------


## om.aisha

أنا بصرااااااااااااااحة حجيت
وبالنسبة لحملة الفجيرة أنا رحت معاها وما عليها أي كلااااااااااااااام من كل النواحي في المعيشة والتعامل في الخيام نظافة وحاط عاملات تككرمون في الحمامات للنظافة والتعقيم

----------


## ام غايونه

> السلام عليكم..
> بفضل الله .. ان شاءالله بسير الحج هالسنة بس بسير الحج السريع عشان الامتحانات 
> ومدة الحج اسبوع تقريبا من تاريخ 12/11 لين 19/11 ان شاءالله
> حملة الفجر في دبي وسعرهم وايد حلو ومناسب + الخدمات اللي يقدمونها وايد مريحة
> السعر + الاضحيه (18400)
> الله ييسر لنا ويرزق اللي يتمنى ان شاءالله


بس احنا بنسير ع حمله الفجر في راس الخيمه 17800وما خبرونا عن الاضحيه

----------


## ام غايونه

> منو بدت تجهز الشنطة ؟؟
> 
> عن نفسي فصلت عباتين ساادة و عندي وحدة ساادة بعد بقصة بخصصها للسفر ..!!
> 
> اشتريت شيل للبيت بحتاجهن هناك و خذيت تقريبا 7 او 8 جلابيات 
> 
> طبعا دليقات مبطنة للمشي أحسها مريحة ..!!
> 
> سراويل عدد 6 + ملابس داخلية عدد 12 حسب عدد الأيام 
> ...


بخصوص الصابون والشامبو ومزيل العرق انا خذتهم من الصيدليه طبي من دون ريحه
الله يتقبل منا يارب

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*انا سرت سويتلي عباتين سمبل حق الحج = )
خذت من الصيدلية الديورنت و الشامبو و الصابون اللي بدون ريحة حقي و حق الوالدة
و خذت حبوب الدورة بعد لانه موعدها بالضبط وقت الحج..!
و اممم شو بعد.. هيه.. خلال هالاسبوع ان شاء الله بسير باخذلي جلابيات و شيل ^_^*

----------


## أم دانووه

إن شاء الله بسير الصيدلية و باخذ الاغراااض اللي قلتن عنها ....!!

----------


## أم دانووه

وينكن حجيااااات ...!!!

----------


## هودج العروس

هلا خواتي الغاليات...
انا سجلت في حملة التنعيم .برنامج حج سريع وتكلفة الشخص 25500 درهم.وهذي المرة الثانية لي معاهم.خدمتهم ممتازة ورائعة والامور ميسرة معاهم...الله اييسر علينا ويتمم علينا بخير....

----------


## قلب من ورق

*اهل ريلي سايرين هالسنة ويا حملة التيم للحج والعمرة في بوظبي
قالوا انها حملة حلوة ومرتبة
وكلهم سايرين ادعو لي ربي يسهل لي معاهم
الحج عندهم شامل الفنادق والمواصلات والاكل والمشاعر مكة والمدينة وكل شي بـــ 18 ألف درهم
ان شاء الله اروح واخبركم اكثر
ان شاااااااااااااااء الله*

----------


## أم دانووه

للرفع 

اختي الكريمة 18 الف ممتازة جدا صراااحة و الله 

ممكن تخبرينا اكثر عن الفنااادق و بعدها عن الحرم و المدينة بعد 

و كل التفاااصيل

----------


## أم دانووه

للرفع

----------


## أم دانووه

للرفع ....

----------


## أم دانووه

.................

----------


## UmKhaloof

السلام عليكم حجياااااات ^^


نحن حجزنا عند بن سباع فرع الشارجـــه ... على 20 ألــف للشخص ... بنكون شخصين أنا وريلي ربي أييسر أمورنـــا أن شااء الله ..

للحيـــن ما شريت شي ... بنسير تاريخ 12 على طيران الأتحاد ^^

أن شاء الله بسير اليووم بفصل لي عباتيين ساااده وشيله سااااده ... 

وبخصووص حبووب الدووره متى آخذهااا ...!!!!

----------


## ام البلاد

> الحمدلله ، الله يسرلي نويت اسير الحج هالسنه ..
> 
> ما اعرف اسم الحملة وما عندي اي معلومات عنها لكن بسأل برد لكم ..
> 
> لكن اللي اعرفه تكلفتها 17000 ،وانا من راس الخيمه ..
> 
> لكن المهم بأن الواااحد الله يسرله للحج ..
> 
> الله يوفق الجميع وإن شاااء الله، إذا الله ذكرني ادعوا لكم خواااتي ..




نسيت اخبركم اسم الحمله ،اسمها (الساحل الشرقي)..

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## *أم خليفه*

هلا الغاليات ,,,
انا حجزت حملة الفجر- الشارجه,, وتكلفة الشخص الواحد 17800 الحج السريع بيكون من تاريخ 11/11 -19/11
والله يبلغنا يارب

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}
*

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*الصراحة وااايد متحمسة حق السيرة ^_^
الله ايسرلنا أمورنا و تنغفر ذنوبنا*

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}

----------


## بزنس وومن1

يااااااااااااااارب تكتبلي حجة مقبولة عاجلا غير آجل يارب العالمين ..............ادعولي لله يتقبل دعائي

----------


## أم دانووه

الله يكتب لج حجة بإذن الله ياا بزنس ومن

----------


## دهن عود ملكي

اجوف محد وياي فس حمله مندكار الكويتيه

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------

